# What are you afraid of



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

I am not sure if many has herd this joke but I recently herd it and thought it was pretty funny.


A highway patrol stopped a gentleman for a routine traffic stop. When he asked the guy for his license he also gave him his concealed carry license too.
The officer asked him if he had any weapons on his person and the guy replied, yes I have a kimber 45 on my side under my shirt a 32 derringer in pocket and a boot knife in my right boot, The officer said is that all.
The guy replied on my person yes but I also have in my tool box a 12ga 870,an AR-15 and a 308 bolt action, and behind the seat I have an old sks and single shot shot 4-10,a 9mm under my drver seat aslo and in my glove box I have my old faithful 44 mag, yep thats all of them.
The officer look shocked and asked if he was going to or from the range, the guy replied with a smile and said nope,
The officer got stern look on his face and asked the guy, then what are you afraid of, The guy looked him strait in the eyes and said "NOT A DAMN THING"


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Budum bum chh I love a good joke especially a clean one, thanks


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Haha!!! Nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*He Sez ---->*

When a news media type asked a gun owner,"you own guns,you must be paranoid",the man replied,"I own guns therefore I do not have to be paranoid". 

I absolutely love a "down to the basics" stuff. --- SAWMAN


----------



## SunnyJ (Jan 9, 2012)

lol, when i heard it was a granny but it seems she upgraded the armory


----------

